

Twitter is now worth almost as much as Yahoo - stevenj
http://qz.com/161691/twitter-is-now-worth-almost-as-much-as-yahoo/

======
bdcravens
Article is from 12/26\. On 12/27 TWTR lost 13%.

[http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=TWTR](http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=TWTR)

